# My hints and tips...



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys, just though id share some interesting things Ive made to make my life easier in the shop...




I try to keep my blanks organized, and this is my new and updated stash of blanks (thanks to alot of you guys) I have 2 large flat rate boxes more than that that are stored away in a corner for now...





This is my tool holder made out of scrap 2x4's , its strong but also thin enough for the shavings to fall right through it because i put it right under my lathe when i am working.





Just dowels stuck into a 2x4 to organize the tubes i still have to put on a kit, as well as the sets of tubes i have yet to make into a work of art.





Use bolts and nuts to organize your bushings and keep them separate...



Scraps seem to be very useful in my shop... just drill hole in a piece of wood to create a strong and stable stand.

If you have any questions, suggestions, or things that peaked your interest, let me know...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you for the tips! I may have to incorporate some of those ideas!


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 4, 2009)

That is some good stuff. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice job here. Thanks I love and always find the tips of others with photos amazing helpful!


----------



## traderdon55 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. I have built some things along the same lines for everything but my bushings. Your bolt & nut idea gave me an idea of what to make to store my bushings. THANKS


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 4, 2009)

I want to see when you are done...


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 6, 2009)

I did the blank stand doohickey too! Sweet!

(The rest? I'm not organized enough.. lol!)


----------



## razor524 (Dec 8, 2009)

Very helpful thanks!


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Can you come over and do mine for me?
I am not very good at organizing stuff.
All your stuff looks great.
Mine is just in my shop, in the house and under my patio ,should'nt take more than a week or two to organize.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Dec 12, 2009)

I just made another thing that has saved me time and money:



Its my rig for turning between center. its just a screw chuck with a scrap screwed on it that i converted to a dead center. best of all, i can make it any angle i want and if i accidentally glue my tube to it with ca, it is very forgiving, and can be replaced for cheap (just scraps and a screw chuck from harbor freight)


----------



## wm460 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting.


----------

